

Advice for Grad Students: 40 Tips from 40 PhDs - jmnicholson

Inspired by a recent publication on The Winnower (Advice for Physicians in Training: 40 Tips From 40 Docs—https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thewinnower.com&#x2F;papers&#x2F;advice-for-physicians-in-training-40-tips-from-40-docs). I, along with some other Phd Students and Postdocs are putting together a piece tentatively entitled “Advice for Grad Students: 40 Tips From 40 PhDs”.<p>If you have a PhD...Would you mind lending a tip to grad students?   We would like tips from those in and out of academia…<p>Thanks in advance!!<p>Josh Nicholson (founder of The Winnower)
======
xkcd-sucks
Quit before you burn out, not after. Err on the side of caution by quitting
sooner than you think necessary.

~~~
jmnicholson
Can include this advice if you let me know your name and affiliation. :)

------
giaour
Check out VersatilePhD. There are a number of archived panels where PhDs and
ABDs answer questions about life outside academia for current students and
recent grads.

~~~
jmnicholson
Thanks! First time seeing this.

